# Video editing software



## Diego12220222 (Jul 27, 2021)

does anyone know a simple video editing software? I have just filmed my first ever diy and want to post a nice video on youtube.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Adobe Premiere *Elements* comes to mind. The regular Adobe Premiere is way too expensive, and takes a learning-curve.
Also, for You-tubers, you can edit the Movie right inside the You-Tube Control panel.
No editor needed.

Free Video-editor: OpenShot Video Editor | Free, Open, and Award-Winning Video Editor for Linux, Mac, and Windows!


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Diego12220222 said:


> does anyone know a simple video editing software?


What your asking for does not exist, video editing is never simple, it's very time consuming and frustrating at first, 

I have been using lightworks free edition for a few years now, it's a bit confusing at first, but if you spend the time to follow the tutorials, it becomes very user friendly, 



https://lwks.com/


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I agree with Pumpkin 11. Once upon a time I wanted to cut down movies, delete scenes work on the audio.
The first thing I found was to edit a video took over night on flies that were 400 meg or larger. 
Audio turned into a night mare, pops clicks and hums could be taken out eventually.
I got bored with the process. 
I did some control work for Pixar years ago. They would get the drawings from the artists and put the drawings in the MAIN FRAME for processing overnight. Each night got them 15 seconds of movie. Hugely interesting but a 30 x 30 room 8 feet high just for the computers a bit out of my reach. 

Some of the CD making programs allow editing in some formats.
Good luck


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Two of the best easier and free programs I can think of are Shotcut and Openshot. They're both similar but do things a little differently, so one may be more logical during use than the other. 

I recall good ol' Virtualdub being easy to use but it's been a while and I don't know how up to date it is now. Windows 10 has a nice enough built-in video editor too that can do probably everything 95% of people would care to do. 

Watch a how-to video for 15 minutes for each of those, see which one functions the most logically to you, and you should be good to go for basic cutting and transitions, etc.


----------

